# Wie erstellt man solche Signaturen/effekte



## sQuZa (9. Juni 2007)

Guten Tag liebes tutorials.de Forum.
Ich hätte ein paar Fragen bezüglich diesen Bilder:






oder 






kann mir jmd sagen, wie ich diese shine/glow effekte hinbekomme?
Ich habe den Artist schon gefragt und hier seine Antwort
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ICH:
hi
wollte fragen wie du diese Glow effecte hinkriegst?
hast du tutorials dafür?
hab gelesen man macht das mit Cinema4d aber wie genau? kannse ne kurze anleitung geben?
Danke

ER: ist kein Cinema c4d sind halt nur die render davon informiere dich auf boards kann jetzt hier nicht alles erklären  
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

so und deshalb wollte ich euch mal fragen, wie man solche bilder hinbekommt.
Hier ist sogar eine PSD datei von einem Bild http://uploaded.to/?id=o1c6i2

um genauer zu sein guckt euch ebene5  bis ebene11 an

Danke 
sQuZa


----------



## Boromir (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

evtl. hilft dir das ein Stückchen weiter.


----------



## sQuZa (10. Juni 2007)

Boromir hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> evtl. hilft dir das ein Stückchen weiter.



hab das Tutorial versucht zu machen, jedoch bin ich gescheitert, da nicht genug erklärt wurde :/
gibts noch andere Tuts?


----------



## ps1k0 (10. Juni 2007)

Für mich sieht das irgendwie nach Brushes aus...
am Besten einfach mal googlen.

Ciao,
ps1k0


----------

